# WWW Performance.

## Sobieski.Biz

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem beim WWW-Surfen wenn ich bei uns im Firmennetz bin.

Folgende konstellation: 10MBit/Half Duplex Netzwerk. Mozilla Firefox 0.9.3

KDE 3.3. Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-rc4 Netzwerkkarte ist Broadacom (Kernel Modul tg3).

Surfe ich zu Hause geht alles ohne Probleme. Nur im Firmennetz tritt das Problem auf.

In der Firma surfen wir auch über einen Proxy, der sollte aber nicht das Problem sein. Denn auf der gleichen Hardware unter SuSE 9.1 tritt das Problem nicht auf.

Wo könnt ich noch schauen?

Gruß Borys

----------

## Voltago

Verrätst Du uns auch, wo jetzt genau das Problem liegt? Zu langsam? Verbindungsabbrüche? Zeitüberschreitungen?

----------

## Sobieski.Biz

Upps, Sorry.

Ja, die Seiten bauen sich katastrophal langsam auf. Allerdings nicht alle. Das Problem besteht hauptsächlich bei Seiten mit dynamischem inhalt. z.B. Heise.De. Allerdings gibt es auch momente in denen die Seite normal aufgebaut wird. 95% der Zeit allerdings braucht Heise.De 1-2 Minuten um komplett geladen zu sein. Das aber nur als Beispiel. Speigel.De braucht sogar noch länger.

Wie gesagt, gleiche konstellation zu Hause über DSL ohne Probleme.

----------

## Ragin

Schau mal z.Bsp. mit top, ob dein Rechner während des Aufrufes irgendwelche Programme die CPU extrem belasten.

----------

## Sobieski.Biz

Nein, es läuft nix im Hintergrund.

Auserdem, wieso tuts dann in der gleichen Konstellation in einem anderen Netz ohne Probleme?

----------

## Ragin

Naja...anderes Netz kann man dein Heimnetz nicht direkt nennen.

Du musst sehen, dass bei euch auf Arbeit ein Proxy vorgeschaltet ist. Statische Seiten lädst du also meist direkt vom Proxy, welcher nur bei Bedarf neue Inhalte holt. Bei dynamischen Seiten schaut die Sache anders aus. Da muss der Proxy alles direkt von der Seite holen und dir bereit stellen.

Hier kommt natürlich auch noch die Frage dazu, wieviele Mitarbeiter surfen gerade, welche Bandbreite habt ihr und was läuft sonst noch so im Netz, was den Verkehr beeinträchtigen könnte.

Zu Hause hast du die volle Bandbreite für dich allein, bzw. den Großteil (je nachdem was du machst und wer noch mitsurft).

Hast du mal versucht eine Offlineseite zu öffnen? Vielleicht geht deine Renderengine von dem Gentoo generell langsam (falsche CFLAGS/USE-Flags?).

Ansonsten könntest du noch die Nameserver überprüfen. Wenn der erste Nameserver ausgefallen ist dauert es meist einige Zeit, bis ein Timeout kommt und der 2. genutzt wird. Ich hatte damit auch massive Probleme bis ich meine Nameserver komplett umgestellt habe.

----------

## Sobieski.Biz

Ok, nochmal zum Netz hier. Vieleicht is des auch einfach noch nicht so rübergekommen.

Wenn ich am gleichem Netz mit dem gleichen Rechner, nur einem anderen BS  surfe. Dann klappt alles wunderbar. 

Was die Auslastung des Proxys angeht, kann ich denke ich getrost behaupten das er die ca. 2500 User die ihn benutzen ohne Probleme verkraftet. Jeder andere Rechner hat die Probleme nicht.

Mein Problem ist vielmehr, wo kann ich noch dran drehen? Dennmehr als die Netzwerkkarte auf die vorgegebenen 10MBit/Half zu schalten geht ja wohl kaum. Nameserver sind auch wunderbar zu erreichen. Ach ja, wenn ich über emerge Software installiere klappt das auch ohne Problme.  Also auch Performance technisch.

Rein der Aufruf von Webseiten geht so schleppend langsam.

----------

## Ragin

Gut, dann haben wir noch die Renderengine offen.

Möglichkeit 1: Browser neu kompilieren oder eine Binäre Version (z.Bsp. mozilla-firefox-bin) versuchen.

Welchen Browser nutzt du eigentlich?

----------

## Sobieski.Biz

Benutze Firefox 0.9.3. Aber das sebe Problem tritt mit dem Konquerer von KDE3.3 auf.

Renderengin? Was hat die damit zutun. Wenns zu Hause klappt und hier net?

*neugier*

Werd auf auf alel Fälle versuchen die Binärversion mal zu testen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich tippe darauf, dass die resolv.conf oder ähnliches falsch eingestellt ist!

dh: probier mal andere browser aus: konqueror, links, lynx etc...

hth,

ciao

----------

## Ragin

Die resolv.conf können wir ausschließen, da die anderen Dinge wie portage usw. ja sauber funktionieren. Wurde ja auch schon geschrieben, dass die Nameserver sonst sauber laufen.

Ich vermute noch, dass die Renderengine die Seiten evtl. zu langsam aufbaut. Warum und weshalb kann ich nicht sagen. Aber an der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit scheint es nicht zu liegen, Nameserver werden scheinbar auch schnell kontaktiert und die IPs aufgelöst. Daher bleibt nur noch der Browser selbst -> Renderengine o.ä.

Wenn es bei dir zu Hause läuft hat das noch nichts zu sagen. Bei mir zu Hause läuft Gentoo auch sauber. Auf Arbeit kann ichs nichtmal mehr booten, da er sofort einfriert, sobald die Konsole erscheint/geladen werden soll. Und die Einstellungen sind auch fast die gleichen. Jeder PC hat seine eigenen Tücken und Lücken  :Smile: .

Wie schauen denn deine CFLAGS aus und was für ein System hast du?

----------

## Sobieski.Biz

Ok,

hab jetzt die Binary Versin von Firefox 1.0 downgeloaded. Keine Veränderung. Auch Konqueror macht hat das Problem.

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

System ist ein Tronic5 MC50 Notebook. Centrino 1,5 mit 1GB Ram.

Hab eigentlich alles korrekt am Laufen. Das System läuft auch stabil. Die Wlan Karte ist nicht aktiv.

----------

## Sobieski.Biz

Hi,

also, ich hab Firefox nochmal kompiliert und siehe da. Es läuft Flotter. Vieleicht noch net so wie man sich das wünschen würde. Aber die alzu langen Wartezeiten sind vorbei.

Es sieht also so aus als ob es wirklich am Browser und nicht am Netzwerk liegt.

----------

